# Line 6 POD HD Pro Live?



## IbanezShreds

Would I be better off running my POD through a power amp, or use my 5150 as a power amp?

Also, how do I go about running it though a power amp.

Please excuse my ignorance, I'm just getting into finding my sound.


----------



## Mega-Mads

i run my pod hd pro through a power amp. The sound is absolutely devastating.. Especially through my rectifier cab ^^


----------



## IbanezShreds

Could you give me the run down on how to run it thought a poweramp to the cab?


----------



## IbanezShreds

and any poweramps you would recommend?


----------



## wookie606

The rocktron velocity is pretty cool, and its cheap!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

If you tweak the Pod HD Pro, you'll have a killer tone without cabs or poweramps! I'd go from XLR output to FoH! Just try


----------



## Pat_tct

We ran our POD HD Pro live last week. Directly into the PA and from their we got a signal to our monitors. The sound was great. even without poweramp/box.

It maybe sounded a little to perfect.... but it's more of the uber-tight setting we were using


----------



## samclarke669

I used an X3 Live last night into my Bugera's power amp, sounded ridiculously good! Looking to change to an HD pro and some form of power amp too..


----------



## IbanezShreds

which out do i plug into the back to the cab that im using/PA? and if I decide to use a poweramp where does that one go in?

once again, sorry for the stupid questions. not much time nowadays to play around with this stuff


----------



## samclarke666

Last night i used the FX loop return from my bugera combo, that bypasses the preamp, would be the same on any amp with an FX loop. If you're using a standalone power amp, it just has ins/outs, fairly straightforward as far as i remember....


----------



## nothingleft09

I use an XT Pro with a Carvin DCM 600 power amp, but it's simple. Use the Left and Right output jacks on the back of the POD Pro, plug those into the Left and Right (OR 1 and 2) inputs of your power amp. Then plug the power amp outputs to your cabinet. It's that simple. 

I've never used my POD Pro through an FX loop so maybe one of the other guys can help you out with that. If you need me to I can snap a pic for you.


----------



## zjmourning

From one of the 1/4" ubalanced outputs on the pod to the "return" of your amp's effects loop.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Ran an HD500 direct to desk on the Contortionist tour I just got through with - sounded amazing pretty much every night. Some venues could've done with some loudness on stage though. I have heard some great things about the new Stage Line powered speakers from Line 6. 1300w PA speaker, stands about as tall as a 4x10 and by all accounts rivals a cab and power amp setup in terms of loudness, plus you get the full modelled sound too so you can still use any cab you want within the patch. Pricey, but worth investigating.


----------



## Flemmigan

I can confirm, even at a random divebar in Ft. Worth Paul's band's sound to FOH was absolutely killer. It definitely sounded just as good as, if not cleaner than, most of the other bands that played, and it seemed that the setup took less time as well.

One option I'm exploring is running my HD Pro to a powered monitor. There are many different sizes and powers so you could go for what you wanted. In addition, depending on where you're playing you could use it as a wedge monitor facing yourself, or as a speaker facing the crowd.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Flemmigan said:


> I can confirm, even at a random divebar in Ft. Worth Paul's band's sound to FOH was absolutely killer. It definitely sounded just as good as, if not cleaner than, most of the other bands that played, and it seemed that the setup took less time as well.



That was my first time going to Tom Cats West in Ft Worth and it was uhhh... smaller and different than I was expecting . Looked like an old skating rink from outside . 


Paul sounded great though!


----------



## sennerland

i know it's not for POD HD, but for xt pro users live/studio patches http://line6.com/customtone/tone/216751 http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220407/ http://line6.com/customtone/tone/215510 http://line6.com/customtone/tone/220194/ http://line6.com/customtone/tone/213189/


----------



## JosephVincent

I use my XT Live through a velocity 300 and it sounds great. I'm extremely familiar with the HD, having extensively used one, and if anything it'd sound even better through a power amp. 

If you went direct, I'm not sure if it'd catch the same rawness that you get from a live cab. You might be looking for that kind of tone or not. Who knows? 
Experiment a bit and find what you like best.


----------



## Alekke

Hi all!

I have some difficulties with getting my home/studio patch sound decent in live foh situations.
When I tweak it at home with my headphones it sounds awesome. Also when I play it back on my stereo system.

BUT when I send that signal via XLR to the FOH in live situations the sound is very much plastic, fizzy, generic with too much gain. 
Then I tame the highs and gain a bit and it is OK but it is not what I'm getting back home and on recordings.

I'm thinking going back on tube poweramp / cab micing live cause it seems way easier solution.

Does anyone else had similar experiences or is it just me? Or most PA systems where I play suck cause there is one time when everything sounded perfect.


----------



## Nemonic

I do not have similar experiences. What I know is that you tweak differently when using different monitoring system. The key is in tweaking with bass.
Sound tweaked when using 8" nearfields would possibly require tweaking when used at 15" PA system. I think that the bugger the size difference is, the more you would have to tweak. 
Try to copy it to another bank, then start tweaking. Try brighter cab, less gain, less bass.


----------



## ghostred7

I've used mine live from Pod --> Head 

Follow Bobbo's tutorials and you can get all the setup info you need....
MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Pod Setup


----------



## noUser01

When it comes to using a power amp for a digital processor, my opinion is: tubes > solid state. That being said, you should try both. It's more about what you like, as both will work just fine!


----------



## Darren James

I just have a question maybe someone can help with. I have decided to go with the powered monitor method for my pod HD. I already own two half stacks and want something easier for jam/live shows. My only problem is budget, I have about $600 to spend which isn't a whole lot really. I'm wondering if I should get two cheaper powered monitors or just get one decent one for the time being. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Darren James

Also, any suggestions on what make to get is highly helpfull.


----------



## Chuck

The Alto's are great IMO


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> If you tweak the Pod HD Pro, you'll have a killer tone without cabs or poweramps! I'd go from XLR output to FoH! Just try



+1.

I never go through a cab anymore, all of my live presets are the same as my studio presets and I've spent a good while tweaking them to perfection during recording. 

A good tip if you are working this way, always tweak your presets against backing tracks, that way you're editing with the way your guitar sit/cuts in a fully mixed band context. It will always come out better than if you edit without anything else in mind.

Invest in some good in-ears, (these are some of the nicest spec'd ones I've found, and a friend of mine in a well known band uses them faithfully: http://guitarearz.com/index.php) get a wireless in-ear setup, put em both on your pedal board. 

You plug your wireless into your HD, give FOH a d.i., get a monitor mix at line level to plug into your IEM transmitter. Done.


----------



## Darren James

I just checked the Alto's, this is what I was looking for, thanks


----------



## Oxygen42

Alekke said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have some difficulties with getting my home/studio patch sound decent in live foh situations.
> When I tweak it at home with my headphones it sounds awesome. Also when I play it back on my stereo system.
> 
> BUT when I send that signal via XLR to the FOH in live situations the sound is very much plastic, fizzy, generic with too much gain.
> Then I tame the highs and gain a bit and it is OK but it is not what I'm getting back home and on recordings.
> 
> I'm thinking going back on tube poweramp / cab micing live cause it seems way easier solution.
> 
> Does anyone else had similar experiences or is it just me? Or most PA systems where I play suck cause there is one time when everything sounded perfect.



Did you have the switches on the i/o panel set to "live" and "amp" rather than "studio" and "mixer"? If it was set to live, it bypasses the cab and mic modeling, leading to that really fizzy tone.


----------



## Chuck

Darren James said:


> I just checked the Alto's, this is what I was looking for, thanks



No problem man.


----------



## Alekke

Oxygen42 said:


> Did you have the switches on the i/o panel set to "live" and "amp" rather than "studio" and "mixer"? If it was set to live, it bypasses the cab and mic modeling, leading to that really fizzy tone.



No. Thats all fine. It probably all comes down to PA system and sound technician.


----------



## superash

Playing through a HD Pro live is so crisp. Seriously a great piece of gear.


----------



## japs5607

This is what I'm using


----------



## Fragments

I use POD hd Pro and i'm about to buy some new gear so i will be running >

line 6 shortboard 2 > hd pro > rocktron velocity 300 > cab

forgive my dumbness but what kind of cables are best for this and where would they go i.e. instrument and speaker cables

also if i was to add a power conditioner how would i hook that up and again what type of cable. 

and last but not least if you use the live method above is it still better to keep hd pro on studio setting?

cheers guys


----------



## progman

I have the pod hd500x with one Alto 12" and I can tell you that it sounds pretty good and would be loud enough to play in practice, maybe even small shows. I was running the pod through the fx loop of my old marshall vs100 head and cab, and the Alto sounds much tighter and crisper. With tax, I got the Alto from GC for 300$


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Fragments said:


> I use POD hd Pro and i'm about to buy some new gear so i will be running >
> 
> line 6 shortboard 2 > hd pro > rocktron velocity 300 > cab
> 
> forgive my dumbness but what kind of cables are best for this and where would they go i.e. instrument and speaker cables
> 
> also if i was to add a power conditioner how would i hook that up and again what type of cable.
> 
> and last but not least if you use the live method above is it still better to keep hd pro on studio setting?
> 
> cheers guys



Speaker cables are a *must* from the power amp to Cabinet. If you use instrument cables you could fry power amp. 

For all other connections (preamp to power amp for instance) use short instrument cables.

As for the power conditioner, no additional cables are needed. You just plug it into wall and plug your other devices into it.

If you use the live method you mention, it's best to turn the cabs off completely, which means the output setting will not matter.


----------



## fc3603

zjmourning said:


> From one of the 1/4" ubalanced outputs on the pod to the "return" of your amp's effects loop.



I prefer this method. I tried connect pod directly to mixer. It did sound good. But if your band don't have a decent in ear wireless monitor system, The other member will have a hard time listening to your guitar playing. Stage monitor is not enough. Especial when you play in large venue. The PA sound will bounce back to the stage. You might hear the latency. So it's better to have a cabbed sound on stage as a monitor.


----------

